# Aplicacion por USB



## razier85 (Mar 26, 2006)

hola, soy nuevo en la comunidad y me gustaria que me ayudaran con una aplicacion que me permita manejar datos provenientes del teclado del PC a traves del puerto  USB. Por ejemplo q pueda digitar en el worpad y esta información "salga" por el puerto. Esto es porque estoy desarrollando un proyecto con una CPLD. Gracias


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 26, 2006)

Preguntas para poder ayudar. 

1.-En que lenguaje trabajas para la parte del  PC, especifica mejor lo que quieres lograr.
2.-Tu hardware externo que tipo de modulo Usb usara,si no lo tiene aun cual es tu idea para poder orientarte con eso tambien.


----------

